# How do I set up sound on my lock?



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

I am back into model trains since about 1985. only DC operation then. Now I am quite existed that locomotives have sound effects and I would much appreciate if someone can walk me through the process so I can learn terminology and procedure of setting the CV and the sound. I have NCE DCC power cab and my Bachman Forney 2-4-4 has ESU decoder#4 select installed. I was able to get steam to work by pressing numbers on the command module also the bell and the chuff and the whistle . Also there is a violet wire of the decoder I found it serves the AUX2 but I am not sure if I just have to install the LED into the firebox and hook up violet and blue wire to control firebox flicker ?

Any help would be appreciated
Thanks in advance Greg


----------



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for looking.
I figured it out and she is a little gem.

Greg


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad you got it going. Most of the decoder makers have a website
with their manuals to look at or print. Cvs are listed and their use.


----------



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks *mopac*. I know but no one has button sequence for selected decoder cab. and which numbers work best when setting CV's and why.

Greg


----------

